
Show HN: Shorten your strings using common abbreviations - dnnrly
https://github.com/dnnrly/abbreviate
======
rubatuga
Could have just named it "brev" as in brevity

~~~
oweiler
alias brev=abbreviate

------
Waterluvian
I love little programs that just focus on some one thing. Thank you for
sharing it. I'm more interested in reading the code than using it, which I
hope is cool.

------
craftyguy
Oh the irony in a tool with a name that is pretty long as far as commandline
tool names go, that abbreviates strings.

------
epoch_100
I just submitted a small pull request to fix a few typos in the CLI. Neat
tool!

~~~
dnnrly
Thanks - that's much appreciated!

------
tpaschalis
I like it! Since you wrote it in Go, it would be nice to also add a flag to
export the result in camelCase, for easier variable naming :P

~~~
dnnrly
It should already support that. If it doesn't then please feel free to create
an issue or even raise a PR. :)

